
A stoic's guide to other people - hajak
https://hajak.se/be-the-captain-of-your-own-ship-a87c3c20075e
======
brad0
I agree with all the points in the article. The issue I have with this article
is that it seems structured the same way buzzfeed listicles are.

The article says to learn to avoid bad forms of dopamine but is written in
such a way that it does exactly that.

Don't get me wrong. I think it's great people are writing about this,
especially in our hyperconnected society. I disagree with writing in such a
way that doesn't get people to question themselves.

Maybe I'm just expecting too much.

~~~
p33p
I completely agree. The post had good intentions, but it was all over the
place.

~~~
hajak
I find that most people just don't get through a long read article and that
many critique that they are not getting concrete advice.

How would you prefer that the article was structured - would love feedback?

------
tdeang
I find quite hard to rationalise all the weird decisions I make every day -
esp when coming to carreer, life purpose, and choices.

Free will is hard and is harder for pirates / nerds / unconventional people.

This post is about the endless battle between your inner self, the one that
interacts with the society, and how to be able and look in the mirror when you
wake up.

Read it. It will help.

